# Inka, Mapuche — Nombres de culturas indígenas con mayúscula



## Señor K

Hola a todos.

Mi consulta de hoy tiene relación con algo que viene de hace varios años, especialmente con todos estos movimierntos de reivindicación de las culturas aborígenes/originarias/indígenas de nuestro continente.

El caso puntual es que tengo el siguiente texto de una exposición:

*Esta es una muestra de objetos de arte indígena de las culturas Inka, Mapuche, Diaguita, Moche, Arica, Atacameña, Tiwanaku y Nazca.*

¿Está bien que esos "nombres" estén en mayúscula? ¿Son siquiera nombres? Porque -si me preguntan- la gran mayoría son sustantivos comunes, a excepción de los que hacen referencia a lugares. "En mis tiempos" siempre escribimos *cultura mapuche*, por ejemplo, pero ahora es casi pecado no escribirlo con mayúscula, y más encima en singular: o sea, es "_vestimenta, artesanía y pintura *Mapuche*_", por dar un ejemplo; o "*ellos son mapuche*"... ¡no "*mapuches*"!... y el tema es más álgido cuando se habla de "*Atacameña*"... ¡ni siquiera "*Atacama*"! (que debería ser para merecer la mayúscula, digo yo).

Para mí, la frase sería

*Esta es una muestra de objetos de arte indígena de las culturas inka (inca), mapuche, diaguita, moche, Arica, atacameña, Tiwanaku y Nazca.*

Espero con ansias sus comentarios.


----------



## hual

Hola,

Los sustantivos y adjetivos gentilicios, al igual que los que denotan origen étnico, se escriben con minúscula. Queda, por supuesto, la posibilidad de preguntarse qué pasa cuando el origen étnico se expresa, como sucede en tu enunciado, por medio de sustantivos como Arica, Tiwanaku y Nazca. En mi opinión, sólo éstos deben escribirse con mayúscula.


----------



## Jonno

Del artículo "Mayúsculas" en el DPD:
*
Casos en los que no debe usarse la mayúscula inicial:*

*6.7.* Los nombres de tribus o pueblos y de lenguas, así como los gentilicios: _el pueblo inca, los mayas, el español, los ingleses_.


----------



## Señor K

Eso lo tengo claro, Jonno. Mi pregunta en el fondo sería si ahora son aceptados esos nombres (algunos, por lo menos) como propios (sustantivos propios) de esas culturas.

O sea, haciendo el símil con otro ejemplo, ¿sería como decir...?

_*Se presentan pinturas de las corrientes artísticas Barroco, Romanticismo, Impresionismo y Surrealismo.*_

que no es lo mismo, claro está, que decir

_*Se presentan pinturas de las corrientes artísticas barroca, romántica, impresionista y surrealista.*_

Como dije antes, tengo claro que en algunas no procede (siendo atacameña la más evidente), pero ya se me está confundiendo con este afán de "enaltecer" la cultura.

Espero se entienda la diferencia.


----------



## jilar

hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> Los sustantivos y adjetivos gentilicios, al igual que los que denotan origen étnico, se escriben con minúscula. Queda, por supuesto, la posibilidad de preguntarse qué pasa cuando el origen étnico se expresa, como sucede en tu enunciado, por medio de sustantivos como Arica, Tiwanaku y Nazca. En mi opinión, sólo éstos deben escribirse con mayúscula.


Si algo es o refiere a un lugar, como Arica, Tiwanaku, Nazca, ... se dice:
loquesea de Arica, loquesea de Nazca, ...

Si Arica, el nombre del lugar, se quiere usar tal cual como adjetivo (cosa rara, normalmente hay un adjetivo propio, quizá ariqueño/a), siempre será en minúscula, pues es un adjetivo, como lo son todos los demás:
tortilla española, pizza italiana, queso francés, cerveza alemana, ...

Si alguien escribe "tortilla España", "pizza Italia", "queso Francia", ... en teoría estarían refiriendo a una tortilla, una pizza y un queso concretos, con nombre propio, por lo tanto lo más normal sería poner todo en mayúscula, como si fuera nombre y apellido de eso (Tortilla España, Pizza Italia, ...) , o sea, nada que ver con  tortilla española, pizza italiana, queso francés ... pues estos, si queremos usar el nombre del país/pueblo/tribu sería:
tortilla de España, pizza de Italia, queso de Francia, ...

Quizá tenga mucho que ver la influencia del inglés, donde ahí sí, el nombre de la tribu/pueblo va en mayúscula, así verás mucho:
Kayak Inuit, cuando debiera ser kayak inuit, o esquimal

Y suele pasar con estos lugares o pueblos, culturas minoritarias, vamos, que no son tan comunes (por uso generalizado y actual) como decir americano, canadiense, puertorriqueño, ...
Veamos por ejemplo sobre un antiguo pueblo, tribu, ... europeo. En inglés tanto usan mayúscula para Celt (nombre) como para Celtic (adjetivo)
Celts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
En español, tanto hay celta(nombre), como celta(adjetivo), así como "céltico" (adjetivo). Lo entrecomillo pues creo que no es tan habitual como usar simplemente celta (cultura celta, idioma celta, comida celta, ... actúa como adjetivo).

No hay un país como lo entendemos actualmente para incluirlos, ni un lugar concreto que los identifique, como podría ser en tu caso el desierto de Atacama y demás que nombras. Como mucho algún autor podría hablar de Celtia, me imagino, supongo que para referirse a toda la zona que habitaba esa tribu.
Concretando más podrías hablar de cultura de los; iberos o íberos, anglos, francos, sajones, germanos, galaicos, cántabros, vascos, ... nunca con mayúscula, pues es un simple adjetivo, como otro cualquiera, lo único es que identifica a un grupo de personas.
Lo que sería cultura ibera, angla, franca, sajona, germana, galaica, cántabra, vasca ... celta, europea ... asiática, africana, etc.

Observa cómo se adapta al sustantivo que califica, clara muestra de ser un adjetivo. Los adjetivos en español son con minúscula, siempre.


----------



## Vigía

Gentilicios en minúscula: "cultura diaguita" igual que decir "cultura chilena". 

Saludos.


----------



## Señor K

Lo siento, muchachos, pero no me están ayudando.

Lo de los gentilicios y lo del calco en inglés los tengo claros.

En el fondo, estoy preguntando si alguien sabe si esos nombres se han aceptado como propios. Precisamente, la intervención de Jilar lo expone muy bien:

Si alguien escribe "tortilla España", "pizza Italia", "queso Francia", ... *en teoría estarían refiriendo a una tortilla, una pizza y un queso concretos, con nombre propio*, por lo tanto lo más normal sería poner todo en mayúscula, como si fuera nombre y apellido de eso (Tortilla España, Pizza Italia, ...) , o sea, nada que ver con tortilla española, pizza italiana, queso francés ... pues estos, si queremos usar el nombre del país/pueblo/tribu sería:
tortilla de España, pizza de Italia, queso de Francia, ...

El caso es ¿acá se estarán refiriendo a culturas con nombres propios?

Supongo que no es el caso que un lingüista o corrector me responda, sino un antropólogo o algo así...


----------



## hual

Hola,

Hasta hoy, siempre me he dedicado a la lingüística y mi opinión es la que expresé en #2.


----------



## Señor K

Gracias, Hual. Comparto esa opinión (dejada clara en mi primera intervención), pero -repito- me gustaría saber si es correcta o no, por los argumentos esgrimidos anteriormente.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Pues corrígeme si me equivoco, Señor K, pero creo que todas las respuestas, con su correspondiente fundamento, han ido en el mismo sentido y por unanimidad (y que comparto, por supuesto): minúscula.

Saludos


----------



## jilar

A ver, acabo de reparar en un detalle, por otro tema, que aquí ayudará.
Tenemos China, el país, luego va con mayúscula. Sería un topónimo como lo son Atacama, Arica, ...
Y tenemos chino/a, como adjetivo, minúscula por lo tanto.

Si uno habla de "cultura china", correcto.
Si decide escribir "cultura China", mal, en todo caso, "cultura de China".
No veo la razón para hablar, tampoco, de "Cultura China", como si fuera un concepto.
Cultura es un nombre común, hay cultura en China, en Francia, en Colombia, ... y muchos otros sitios.
Y china es el gentilicio que refiere a tal país, China.

Otra cosa es que yo monte un restaurante/hotel/... y le ponga de nombre "Cultura china" (como hay una compañía de hoteles que se llama "Hard Rock"), con la opción de elegir todo en mayúscula como últimamente se ve, por ejemplo para el título de un libro (pero ojo, en el libro no hablaría nada de la cultura y tampoco de China, es decir, es una novela con unos personajes inventados, quizá hasta puedo hacer que la historia transcurra en Marte, o La Luna, en fin, no es más que un título del libro, como si decido titularlo de otro modo)

Otro ejemplo, Señor K.
Sabemos que hay "pizza Margarita" (una pizza con unos ingredientes concretos, y margarita, lo que es la planta, no lleva nada), los mismo podríamos decir para el resto, sería una forma de diferenciarla de las demás pizzas. ¿Qué pasa? Que muchas veces se identifica con un gentilicio, ¿pizza napolitana o pizza Napolitana?
Si todos en Nápoles hacen la misma pizza, y la conocen así, y no hacen ninguna otra pizza, podrían acabar escribiendo "pizza napolitana" pues equivaldría a "pizza Napolitana".
Desde luego, lo más lógico sería que en Nápoles hagan diferentes tipos de pizza, a unos les gusta la Pepperoni, y a otros les gustará la Margarita. Y ellos, para diferenciar su pizza, la típica napolitana, deciden darle ese mismo nombre, pero ahora será como nombre propio, Napolitana.

Imagina que yo invento una nueva pizza, de hecho hasta ahora nunca la he visto, por ejemplo, la típica base de cualquier pizza, tomate, queso, y ahora lo que la identificvaría y distinguiría del resto:
Decido montarle una tortilla española.
Nombre le puedo poner el que quiera, como cuando tú eliges el nombre para tus hijos, por ejemplo:
pizza Jilar, pizza Jilariana (como si fuera un adjetivo derivado de Jilar)  ... ¿no hay la ensalada César?
Pero finalmente decido llamarle por lo más lógico, pizza Española. Que no "pizza española".

O incluso "pizza España"


----------



## Jonno

Ensalada César, pero pizza napolitana.

Los platos no son nombres propios. Pero la mayúscula en el primer caso puede estar justificada –aunque también veo correcta la minúscula, es muy habitual en estos casos que un nombre propio acabe convertido en común– por ser el nombre propio del cocinero que la creó. Con la pizza Margarita pasa lo mismo que con la ensalada César, el nombre se debe a la reina Margarita de Saboya. Pero "napolitana" es gentilicio, no nombre propio. No se justifica la mayúscula.

Con respecto a las culturas, minúsculas. Es fácil encontrar frases como "La ciudad de Tiahuanaco fue el centro de la cultura tiahuanaco", y estoy de acuerdo con ello (aunque abunda el uso con mayúsculas). No he encontrado ningún artículo específico de la RAE sobre nombres propios usados en estos casos.


----------



## Señor K

Gracias, Jilar y Jonno. Sus comentarios arrojan más luces al meollo del asunto.

Sobre la pizza, pizza *Nápoles*, y estamos listos. 



Jonno said:


> Con respecto a las culturas, minúsculas. Es fácil encontrar frases como "*La ciudad de Tiahuanaco fue el centro de la cultura tiahuanaco*", y estoy de acuerdo con ello (aunque abunda el uso con mayúsculas). No he encontrado ningún artículo específico de la RAE sobre nombres propios usados en estos casos.



He ahí un ejemplo. No sé si con esa cultura tihuanaco te refieres a algo como nombre o como gentilicio, Jonno (perdón, de repente soy duro de mollera), algo así como "*La ciudad de Tiahuanaco fue el centro de la cultura tiahuanaquense*", pero me va quedando claro que con cultura usualmente -que no siempre- se emplea un sustantivo común, si no va acompañada del "de" al que se refiere Jilar.

Finalmente, todo vuelve al principio, en el que al parecer tenía razón en mi juicio inicial. 

¡Gracias a todos y perdonen las molestias!


----------



## Jonno

Me refiero a tiahuanaco como nombre común variante del nombre propio Tiahuanaco, no como gentilicio.

En todo caso sería "cultura tiahuanac*a*", si es que existiera como gentilicio


----------



## hual

Hola,

Disculpen mi intromisión. Los nombres propios, como su denominación lo indica, son *propios*, y como tales, nunca pueden funcionar como nombres comunes. Insisto en que en la expresión que dio origen a este hilo, Tiahuanaco debe escribirse con mayúscula.


----------



## Jonno

Los nombres propios pueden convertirse en nombres comunes. No es un mecanismo que podamos usar cuando nos venga en gana. Pero cuando sucede, estos nombres se escriben con inicial minúscula.


----------



## hual

Jonno,

¿Podrías dar algún ejemplo? Gracias.


----------



## Jonno

Claro, unos cuantos, de persona y lugar: celestina, quijote, hércules, panamá, rioja, roquefort... Estas y otras están en el diccionario, con inicial minúscula.

Y luego están los casos de marcas comerciales que pasan a ser nombre común usado para llamar a todos los productos de su género. Son nombres generalmente locales y en cada zona tenemos los nuestros, por ejemplo en España las bambas (calzado deportivo), la minipímer (batidora eléctrica) o el albal (papel de aluminio). Es más difícil que entren en el diccionario pero hay casos.


----------



## hual

Tomo, por ejemplo, rioja, y no consigo ponerlo en función adjetiva, como es el caso de Tiahuanaco en la expresión "cultura Tiahuanaco". Obtengo "vino de la Rioja", pero no *_vino rioja_. O ¿es que esto último es posible en el español de España?


----------



## Jonno

Sí, es habitual: "Camarero, un rioja".


----------



## hual

Sí, claro, ese tipo de expresiones también se da por acá. Sin embargo, no dices: *_Camarero, un vino rioja_. Sólo una construcción como esta última, de ser posible, podría comparase con "cultura Tiahuanaco" y proporcionarnos la prueba de que un nombre propio, además de poder recategorizarse como nombre común, también podría ser recategorizado como adjetivo.


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, preguntaste específicamente por el vino rioja y normalmente obviamos la palabra vino. Tal vez es más normal pedir "un queso cheddar/roquefort/gruyere", por ejemplo.


----------



## Señor K

Perdona, Jonno, ¿y cómo se llama ese proceso de "sustantivizar comúnmente" un sustantivo propio? Me servirá para justificar mi decisión con respecto a las culturas.


----------



## Jonno

No sé si tiene nombre, pero puedes usar el artículo "mayúsculas" del DPD que cité en un mensaje anterior, porque también en él se habla de esto además del uso de minúsculas en el nombre de culturas y civilizaciones: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=BapzSnotjD6n0vZiTp


----------



## jilar

Yo no le daría más vueltas, observad la diferencia entre escribir:
... cultura China ...
y
... cultura china ...

O si fuera un concepto masculino:
... coche/idioma China ...
... coche/idioma chino ...



Señor K said:


> Para mí, la frase sería
> 
> *Esta es una muestra de objetos de arte indígena de las culturas inka (inca), mapuche, diaguita, moche, Arica, atacameña, Tiwanaku y Nazca.*


Para Arica, Tiwanaku y Nazca ha de existir un adjetivo y si conserva la forma del nombre, como en China (nombre)/china (adjetivo), pues hacemos lo mismo que en este caso, o sea, se escribe con minúscula.
Otra alternativa será, cultura *de* Arica/Nazca/...


----------



## hual

Concuerdo totalmente con lo expresado por jilar.


----------



## Señor K

Pucha, siempre lo supe...

Para salir completamente de dudas, consulté a la Academia Chilena de la Lengua, y esto fue lo que me respondieron:

------------------------------------------------------
En relación con su consulta, le comunicamos:

El sustantivo *mapuche* sigue las reglas generales de la formación del plural. Es decir, por ser un sustantivo terminado en vocal átona, forma su plural agregando *-s*. Entonces, si se usa esta voz en plural, lo que corresponde es decir (_los_) *mapuches*.

En la formación del plural de las etnias, el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ es muy claro1:

*plural*.

*2.2.* *Nombres de tribus o etnias.* No hay ninguna razón lingüística para que los nombres de tribus o etnias permanezcan invariables en plural; así pues, estas palabras formarán su plural de acuerdo con sus características formales y según las reglas generales (→ 1): _los mandingas, los masáis, los mapuches, los hutus, los tutsis, los yanomamis, los bantúes, los guaraníes, los iroqueses, los patagones, los tuaregs_.

Esta regularidad se expresa además en la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_2:

También es regular el plural de los nombres de etnias: _los aimaras_, _los tuaregs_.

Además, como se observa, los nombres de las etnias son sustantivos comunes, por lo que deben escribirse en minúsculas. También, se desaconseja la grafía _aymara_, por no ajustarse a las reglas ortográficas del español actual.

Por lo tanto, debe escribirse:

̶  _la cultura de los mapuches_
̶  _de las culturas mapuche, rapanuí, diaguita y aimara_

Muchas gracias por consultar a la Academia Chilena de la Lengua.

Un cordial saludo,
Departamento de Consultas Idiomáticas «La Academia responde»
Academia Chilena de la Lengua

1 Real Academia Española y Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española. _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_. Bogotá: Santillana, 1.a ed., 2005. Consulta en línea: Solicitud rechazada, _s. v._

2 Real Academia Española y Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española. _Manual_ de la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española._ Madrid: Espasa, 2010, p. 43.
---------------------------------------------------------------

Así que... la regla es la que he sabido desde mi más tierna infancia.

Lamento que esta consulta pueda haber parecido derechamente estúpida, pero les juro que el bombardeo de "defensores de los pueblos originarios" en textos serios y medios de comunicación, destacando las etnias no solo con mayúscula sino también en singular (aun no acabo de entender por qué esto último), ha sido tanto en los últimos años que me ha llevado a dudar.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## jilar

Entiendo tu preocupación. De hecho mira qué sucede actualmente, en la mismísima Wikipedia:
Inuit - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
"Los inuit" , y un enlace a "Lenguas inuit"

Y curiosamente esto simplemente responde a ser políticamente correcto. Cuando antes decíamos "los esquimales" (sin ánimo ninguno de ofensa, solo para identificar a un grupo social, como decimos españoles, ingleses, hispanos, anglos, sajones, ...) ahora se usa, o debería, "los inuits". Sin entrar en todos los detalles que puede haber de diferencia entre ambos conceptos.

Si a ello le sumas que, en general, la gente tiene más asumido el concepto esquimal que el de inuit (a otros les hablo de esquimales y saben de qué hablo, o al menos se hacen una idea, les hablo de inuits y me miran extrañados), y que la primera parece ser más acorde a las pautas de nuestra lengua, ahí tienes detalles que se añaden a la confusión.

También observa que para identificarlos se ha elegido la palabra que en su idioma sirve como plural, _inuit_ = los hombres/humanos, las personas, y así el concepto singular en su lengua sería _inuk_.
Si los identificáramos con su concepto singular, nuestro plural sería, los inuks.

Todo esto sucede por ser palabras importadas de otras lenguas. No se conoce el verdadero significado de la misma, a menos que uno indague en ello. Por lo tanto puede parecer un concepto(nombre) propio. Y más si uno está traduciendo de lenguas donde los gentilicios llevan mayúscula, que sería el caso del inglés (la mayor parte de información sobre estas gentes, los inuits, está en inglés).

No es como cuando los romanos llegaron a tierras conquistadas y empezaron a poner nombres, unas veces porque ya existía un nombre griego (a saber cómo estos decidieron el nombre de lugares y tribus, hay que remontarse a la Prehistoria donde ya no hay mucho texto donde investigar) y otras por simple creación propia. Pero, la verdad, no me los imagino preguntando a los habitantes del lugar con qué nombre se identifican y cómo quieren ser llamados.

Ahora compara lo que hicieron los romanos y todo su legado, con su lengua incluida, con lo que hicieron los europeos por el resto del mundo en épocas posteriores. O sirve para cualquier pueblo que se imponga a otro. Ejemplos, hay nombres de tribus que conocemos actualmente por ser el español, el portugués, el inglés, el francés, ... respectivamente el idioma de transferencia. Eso se ve perfectamente en lugares y pueblos de América, donde los nombres nativos (en la lengua propia del lugar) se adaptan, más o menos, a la lengua vehicular. Y de esta se adapta o no a las otras lenguas actuales.
Me gusta poner un ejemplo para ver esto, hay un lugar en Canadá, llamado Skookumchuck. El origen de la palabra escrita es lo que decían los nativos, en su idioma (que no era inglés) para referir a ese lugar (es un sitio donde hay fuertes mareas, y por lo tanto el agua se encrespa, se forma espuma en las crestas de las olas formadas, bueno, puedes investigar sobre ello), y se encargaron de transcribir lo que oían los ingleses, así lo hicieron adaptado a su lengua. ¿Crees que si fueran los españoles, o los portugueses, o los franceses, ... quienes transcribieran las palabras indígenas lo harían de esa misma manera?
Para empezar, un español y un portugués empezarían la palabra con una E, sin ninguna duda, y no con S. La doble o, típica inglesa, seguramente pusieran una U, sin más. La terminación con el fonema /k/, en inglés es normal ese uso de CK, pero en español podrían sin más usar una C, o una K, o incluso eliminarlo ya que no abundan en este idioma palabras terminadas en tal fonema, a no ser por importar palabras de otros idiomas, por ejemplo, coñac, importado del francés _cognac_... y digo que podrían eliminarla porque puede suceder lo que en _carnet_--> carnet --> carné.
Dependería de la capacidad y rigurosidad con que la persona transcribiera la expresión indígena original, sin tener en cuenta que otros vecinos a ese nativo podían decirlo algo diferente, es decir, sin considerar las variantes dialectales que hay o puede haber en toda región.
¿Cómo harías para transcribir un sonido que no existe en tu lengua y por lo tanto no tienes forma de reflejarlo con una letra o combinación de letras? Lo probable es que lo obviaras o quizá intentaras adaptarlo de la mejor manera posible, según tu entendimiento y propia audición (recuerda que los indígenas no tenían escritura y los europeos no podían copiar un símbolo -letra- para reflejar tal sonido nativo, integrándolo de este modo al abecedario propio, sería demasiado ) .


----------



## Señor K

Gracias, jilar, por el apartado explicativo.

Pues sí, se ha vuelto lenta pero progresivamente más confuso el asunto... aun así es interesante.

Me queda una duda:



jilar said:


> Cuando antes decíamos "los esquimales" (sin ánimo ninguno de ofensa, solo para identificar a un grupo social, como decimos españoles, ingleses, hispanos, anglos, sajones, ...) ahora se usa, o debería, "los inuits".



¿Hay un dejo de ofensa en decir "esquimales"? El hecho de que ahora se les 'deba' conocer como inuits ¿no corresponde acaso a una suerte de precisión, tal como ahora es poco acertado decirles "indios" a las etnias aborígenes americanas?


----------



## jilar

Señor K said:


> Gracias, jilar, por el apartado explicativo.
> 
> Pues sí, se ha vuelto lenta pero progresivamente más confuso el asunto... aun así es interesante.
> 
> Me queda una duda:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Hay un dejo de ofensa en decir "esquimales"? El hecho de que ahora se les 'deba' conocer como inuits ¿no corresponde acaso a una suerte de precisión, tal como ahora es poco acertado decirles "indios" a las etnias aborígenes americanas?


Por lo que yo sé, sí, podría verse como una precisión. Pero la base del cambio es porque hay ofensa. Ojo, digo hay ofensa, porque recuerda que la hay siempre que el receptor así se sienta, aunque realmente no haya ánimo de ofensa por parte del emisor. ¿Me explico?

Yo me enteré hace unos 4 años, ya que me aficioné al kayak, ese bote con orígenes en Groenlandia y zonas periféricas, y si le sumas mis inquietudes lingüísticas y el tener que hacer algún trabajo de traducción, ahí tienes la explicación de yo saberlo.
En inglés puedes encontrar muchas discusiones por internet al respecto. En español, que yo sepa, quien mejor te lo puede explicar es un antropólogo especializado en cultura inuit Francesc Bailon -::- Estudio e investigación de la cultura inuit
Antes había un audio en la página de Onda Cero www.ondacero.es donde explicaba esto y mucho más sobre el tema inuit. Ahora no lo encuentro, así que si te interesa ahí tienes la base para ir investigando.

Lo básico es esto, el término "esquimal" (creo que el original sería en inglés "eskimo"), y sus adaptaciones a las otras lenguas, proviene del nombre que le daban, a los inuits, sus enemigos, habitantes principalmente de la costa canadiense actual, con esa palabra se referían en su idioma nativo a los habitantes de Groenlandia. Y esa palabra significaba "comedores de carne (cruda)". Lo cual es bastante obvio que da una idea de salvajismo o así, o al menos podrán pensar así ciertas personas, inuits o no.
De nuevo, en internet puedes ver todo esto, por ejemplo en la wiki, etimologías de los términos y tal, en inglés y en español aparece. Supongo que en muchas otras.


----------



## Señor K

Ya veo... Gracias, Jilar, veré el enlace que ofreciste.
Muchos saludos y te agradezco nuevamente la dedicación.


----------



## jilar

Ahí tienes el audio, entrevistado por Julia Otero. Ya no se localiza en la página de Onda Cero, como te anoté, pero gracias a Google se encuentra en otros lugares.
La cultura inuit o esquimal, con el antropólogo Francesc Bailón

La aclaración está mismo al empezar la entrevista, por si te quieres ahorrar el resto del audio.


----------



## Señor K




----------

